# صور لأول السواح  الأنبا بولا (تذكار نياحته 2 أمشير)_ وكمان صور للأنبا أنطونيوس



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2011)

*صور لأول السواح الأنبا بولا (تذكار نياحته 2 أمشير)
وكمان صور للأنبا أنطونيوس











































































منقول
*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 فبراير 2011)

*
شكرا جدااا
للصور الرائعه
بركه صلاته
معكم
والجميع*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2011)

بركه صلاته فلتكن مع جميعنا 
شكرا على الصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> شكرا جدااا
> للصور الرائعه
> بركه صلاته
> ...


*آمين ومعاكم أستاذى
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> بركه صلاته فلتكن مع جميعنا
> شكرا على الصور
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*آمين ومعاكم أستاذى




*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 فبراير 2011)

*بركه صلواته تكون معانا

ميرسي ليك ابوتربو​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بركه صلواته تكون معانا
> 
> ميرسي ليك ابوتربو​*


*آمين ومعاكم أستاذى




*


----------



## kalimooo (9 فبراير 2011)




----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2011)

*شفاعته وبركته تكون معاك ومعانا ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شفاعته وبركته تكون معاك ومعانا ​*


*آميــــــــــــــــــــــــن يا تاسونى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

بركه صلاته تكون معانا ومعاك 


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> بركه صلاته تكون معانا ومعاك
> 
> 
> ​


*آميـــــــــــــــــــــن
وميرسى أستاذى للتصميم الجميل خالص دة 
ربنا يبارك موهبتكم*


----------

